
Ubuntu and Chrome OS Can Coexist on the Cr-48, Here's How  - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/ubuntu-and-chrome-os-can-coexist-on-the-cr-48-heres-how/
======
pavs
Or just use chrome browser on ubuntu distro?

